# Twitter vs. 911



## el Murpharino (May 18, 2009)

An Atlanta city councilman used Twitter to help save the life of a woman who suffered a seizure in northeast Atlanta. 

He said he used Twitter because his cell phone battery was running low and he didn't want to end up stuck on hold with 911. 

Within seconds, dozens of Hall's Twitter followers sent out the message to their followers and several people called 911 to report the emergency.

Read the article here:   http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=9546&siteSection=1


----------



## flhtci01 (May 19, 2009)

So he doesn't want to call 911 because his battery is low and afraid of being put on hold.  Twitters and SEVERAL people call 911.  I wonder how many of those callers were placed on hold or tied up a stretched system even more.


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> So he doesn't want to call 911 because his battery is low and afraid of being put on hold.  Twitters and SEVERAL people call 911.  I wonder how many of those callers were placed on hold or tied up a stretched system even more.



It is better for several people to call and be put on hold and then give proper information, then he call, be put on hold, and his phone battery dies before he can give any information.


----------



## flhtci01 (May 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It is better for several people to call and be put on hold and then give proper information, then he call, be put on hold, and his phone battery dies before he can give any information.





> Within seconds, dozens of Hall's Twitter followers sent out the message to their followers and several people called 911 to report the emergency.



Why not call one number (friend, office, etc), tell them the situation and have them call 911? It ensures that you have actually communicated with some one and they are going to call 911.  It also saves 911 from being tied up with multiple calls for the same incident. 

I learned the hard way what can happen calling 911 from a cell phone.  I ended up being answered 100 miles away in another state.  Had to explain what I needed and where, they then had to find the number for the local dispatch and call them.  Now I have area non-emergency dispatch numbers programmed into my phone, I now know who I will be talking to.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 19, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> I learned the hard way what can happen calling 911 from a cell phone.  I ended up being answered 100 miles away in another state.  Had to explain what I needed and where, they then had to find the number for the local dispatch and call them.  Now I have area non-emergency dispatch numbers programmed into my phone, I now know who I will be talking to.



Good advise.  If I call 911 on my home phone I get the county Sheriff (who also dipatches out Ambulance), who then notifies Fire if needed.  If I call 911 on my cell phone I get the "closest" highway patrol dispatch center, which, depending on my exact location in my county, could mean a dispatch center 150 miles south, 100 miles south, or 100 miles north!  I tried that once for an MVA I ran across.  They had no idea where I was and gave the responding units bad dirrections, and they in turn cleared the call becsaue they couldn't find it.  I now make it a policy to dirrectly (backline number) call my dispatchers (Sheriff/SAR/Ambulance) for anything and have tehm deal with notifying highway patrol, forest service, park service, fire, etc...


----------



## Jon (May 19, 2009)

even better. As a councilman, why not FIX the freaking system so folks don't get put on hold when they call 911?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 19, 2009)

Jon said:


> even better. As a councilman, why not FIX the freaking system so folks don't get put on hold when they call 911?



Government that fixes problems... what mythical land to we live in?


----------



## trevor1189 (May 19, 2009)

Jon said:


> even better. As a councilman, why not FIX the freaking system so folks don't get put on hold when they call 911?



911, What is your emergency?....Oh wait can you hold I've got another call. :unsure:

Sounds like more dispatchers are needed.


----------



## DV_EMT (May 20, 2009)

Though there were a few other options, I believe that this was a great idea on his part. 

but yes... more EMD's are needed


----------



## nibejeebies (May 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It is better for several people to call and be put on hold and then give proper information, then he call, be put on hold, and his phone battery dies before he can give any information.



QFT = Quoted for Truth.


----------



## minneola24 (May 26, 2009)

911 puts people on hold?

If I was so scared as to twitter that I'm having a seizure because I think 911 will put me on hold, then something is obviously wrong with the system right?

And didn't he wind up clogging 911 for many many other people by having a bunch of people calling 911 for the same incident?


----------



## AthensTech09 (May 26, 2009)

Admirable use of a new platform designed for its breadth of attention.


----------

